

Ask HN: Who are the four guys in Y Combinator home page?  - heidijavi


======
dangrossman
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431835)

------
nols
It's a rotating slideshow, which picture are you talking about?

